# How much is a cracked&rusted MXL worth?



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

Is it just me, or is this ebay seller a little optimistic regarding the value of this MXL?
http://cgi.ebay.com/55-cm-Eddy-Merc...Road_Bikes&hash=item1c1bfcf062#ht_1956wt_1141


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I wonder if the crack is from corrosion? There's a lot of paint bubbling around the BB and the inside doesn't look good.
Getting that fixed and repainted might still be cheaper than a new MAX frame. I've been looking for a MAX in 50cm for years and still haven't got one, so maybe it's just the thing someone has been waiting for.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Buy it now for $995. This guy is smoking crack. That frame is in pretty bad shape.


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

pmf said:


> Buy it now for $995. This guy is smoking crack. That frame is in pretty bad shape.


That's what I thought. They sell for about that with decent paint and no cracks or rust issues. It's the size I've been looking for though...too bad it's so thrashed.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Keep looking. 55/56 cm is a pretty common size. Most I see are SLX, rather than Max or Deda 01, which are a bit more desirable. I bought a resprayed Corsa 01 last year for $700 shipped. The frame looks brand new. It went up for auction three times before I finally couldn't stand it anymore. Some folks want outrageous dollars for these frames, others are more reasonable. There's nice Ciocc and Tommasini frames out there as well.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

That's nuts, especially in that size range since it's probably the most common you'll come across. $700 range sounds about right; I paid a bit less than that for a really nice one over the winter.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

+1 + some more. 


pmf said:


> Buy it now for $995. This guy is smoking crack. That frame is in pretty bad shape.


----------

